# DishPro Plus 44 Switch + two 921s = lockup



## FrequentFlyer (Sep 22, 2004)

My configuration is as follows:

* two 921 receivers using one cable with separators on each (L188)
* one 510 receiver
* one 311 receiver
* Dishpro 44 Plus switch

Twice a week my two 921s will cease to function; they are unable to tune any channels. The screen is dark or may say "searching for signal". Generally the guide will be OK but if you scroll to a channel in a guide and click the channel will not change.

Oddly, the 510 and 311 still work fine. Only the two 921s are out of commission.

The solution to this problem is to power cycle the Dishpro44 switch and then to power cycle the two receivers. Power cycling the receivers alone will not solve the problem. The switch has to be reset.

Questions: 

* is it possible that the second 921 on the switch is confusing it? Does anyone else run with two 921s?

* is there any firmware in the switch?

* what could be causing this?

It is very frustrating.

PS: not using any OTA


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Call tech support with this one, please. 

Do you have the DPP44 power inserter on either of the lines going to the 921s? If so, switch your cabling around so that it's not on either 921 line and see if that helps.


----------



## FrequentFlyer (Sep 22, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Call tech support with this one, please.


Can you point me to a thread that indicates a way to get to competent support? Even when I have spoken to advanced support, they always seem to be handling their first 921 call.

I originally had the power inserter on a non-921. Then in desperation I tried moving it to the 921 just to see if that would help. It does not seem to make any difference.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

It might be relevant to know which ports have the separators - and then swap them around. For example, maybe you are currently using 1 & 2. If so, try 1 & 3. Or 2 & 4.

And yes, I believe there is some firmware in the DPP44. Probably not much, but more than none.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Simple simon is right, i highly recommend the 1,3 or 2,4 configuration (probably the 2, 4). Also try rebooting the switch itself. I think since that there are extremely few customers with TWO 921's that you are definitely in uncharted territory. Good luck!


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

FWIW, I have a 921 and a 721 running on a DPP44 switch using separators for both and have not had any problems. I have the power inserter on a line not used by either.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Grandude said:


> FWIW, I have a 921 and a 721 running on a DPP44 switch using separators for both and have not had any problems. I have the power inserter on a line not used by either.


Which ports are you using for what boxes?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Which ports are you using for what boxes?


Simon,
I have port 1 going to the power inserter and then to a 501.
Port 2: 921
Port 3: 721
Port 4: used for testing my OTA antenna positions in the attic.

I still haven't tried to see how the 6000a might work on the DPP44 without the legacy adapter but it is on my 'to do some day' list.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I should modify my statement above. When I said I have not had any problmes, I meant with reference to the DPP44 switch. I do have the 'normal' 921 problems.
Just yesterday I turned it on and no picture until I toggled the SD/HD switch twice.
I am very cautious about hitting the 'stop' button when recording more than one program so haven't had too much trouble there but, like I say, I am very cautious.

Still patiently waiting for the upgrades to make it work as advertised, but am quite pleased to be able to record HD to watch later.


----------

